
The Future of Hypersonic Weapons - ncarr
https://www.thecipherbrief.com/column/private-sector/future-hypersonic-weapons-1091
======
ChuckMcM
interesting sort of dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12691905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12691905)
looks like the cipherbrief folks are rehashing this again?

